# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum > [Opinion] Construction Code Sector B-BBEE

## BEEChampion

Hi All

I have just joined this forum and first time posting.  I have all my life grown with all the government initiatives and am now finding myself in a working position for one of the big 9 Construction Companies as the transformation manager, mainly responsible for the Enterprise and Development element and also the Socio-Economic element.  What I am finding though in this area is that working with different verification agency's they require a different way of implementation, therefore creating a situation where you have actually implemented the required expenditure (monetary and non-monetary) but each verification agency requests their own set way for verifying this. I know the agencies are required to follow a set standard of guidelines but interpretation still plays a big role.  Am I the only one experiencing this problem?

----------


## Dave A

I get a few news updates on BBBEE verification issues from a number of different sources (consultants and verification agencies). Moans and groans about interpretation differences is a fairly regular topic/complaint.

----------


## BEEChampion

Yes, it causes havoc for implementation, unless you stay with the same agency every year, but of course then the cost of this agency goes up once they think they have you locked in. Im attending a workshop this month with the top deciders and am going to bring a lot of things to their attention, they need to get the Verification Agency guidelines up to scrap so that they are all on par.

----------

